# How old before I can move them ?



## blk90s13 (May 6, 2010)

I have 5 bunnies that are 10 days old now and another 7 that is a week old 


when do I start moving them out in their own cages ? they will be processed at 8 - 10 weeks old unless you advise with other age for processing


----------



## missy_cbell21 (May 6, 2010)

I can only tell you what I have read as we just got our first litter this last week, so you can wean them from 4 till 8 weeks. It seams the average is 6 weeks as that is when most moms start kicking the kits off. You can process them from 8-12 weeks. some people say 11 weeks but I don't think a week could make that much of a difference in meat texture.


----------



## blk90s13 (May 7, 2010)

ok thats good enough for me 6 weeks is good


----------

